# Help Me Choose a "Hiking" Flashlight



## Liquidspaceman (Mar 8, 2009)

I am about the take the plunge and buy my first premium light. Until now I have only bought solarforce, rayovacs, colemans and mags. So this will be my first real premium purchase and I'm ready to take the plunge and become a real member of this forum. I hope you can help me with your opinion on what you would have chose as your first light. 

That being said, here's what I plan to use the light for - Hiking/Backpacking. I hike in the Angeles National Forest and in Malibu, California. Sometimes I end up not getting back until dark hits. I usually go out with my Mini-Mag and another cheapo LED light. It's worked fine until now but now I want something better. So here are my specs needed. 


Something that is bright enough to light up the forest at night reasonably. Doesn't have to be a power flood light. Just a lot brighter than a standard mini-mag.
Something that lasts a reasonably long time. I think something along the lines of "at least 3 hours" but ideally I'd rather it last at least 4 hours on one set of batteries.
Something that is reasonably water/weatherproof. I've been hiking in light sprinkles and I often hike up creek beds so want something that won't die if I accidentally drop it in the water.
Something relatively drop resistant. I've dropped my mini-mag at least a dozen times over the last year so I expect to drop this light too.
Prefer AA but am open to CR123A. Definitely don't want AAA.
Prefer a cheaper model if possible.
That being said, I've narrowed down my choices to the following lights: 

Inova XO (40 bucks) - Cheap and that's why I like it. Looks to be waterproof and shockproof. The good about this one is I can buy it at the local Target and save on shipping. 

Fenix LD10 (around 55 bucks) - Can't tell the big difference between this one and the L1D below. Can anybody let me know? 

Fenix L1D (around 55 bucks) - Again, seems to be the same price as the LD10 but I can't see the major difference in the two. 

Surefire G2 (around 60 to 65 bucks) - Can't go wrong with a surefire right? Only problem with this one is it's more expensive than the others. 

Can you tell me which one you'd recommend or...if you'd recommend something else? My budget is 40 to 60 dollars. I will go with the most recommended flashlight most likely unless somebody can sway me otherwise with a good pitch for something else. 

Thanks SOOOO much in advance.


----------



## carrot (Mar 8, 2009)

The Surefire E2L is an ideal choice. Excellent runtime, good brightness, tough as nails and slim and easy to carry.


----------



## HKJ (Mar 8, 2009)

Liquidspaceman said:


> .
> 
> Fenix LD10 (around 55 bucks) - Can't tell the big difference between this one and the L1D below. Can anybody let me know?
> 
> ...




The LD10 is simple the upgraded version of L1D, with a changed reflector and anti roll feature.

The G2 is an incan light, than give your a short run time at full power and then a steady declining output, the light is also a single level light.
The incan has better color rendition in the forest than cool led lights (you need 5A leds for good color rendition in the forest).

If you need a light to use in really cold weather, the G2 may be a good option, but for most other uses I would prefer the LD10/L1D.


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 8, 2009)

All six of those requirements fit all of the well recommended lights here, you'll have to be more specific with the type of beam pattern, size, throw, and such.

The G2 only lasts for an hour on a set of batteries.

The LD/PD series of lights from Fenix have more knurling(more grip), an anti roll bezel, lower output on low, a more throwy reflector, and still have interchangeble bodies. The LD20, LD10, PD20, L1D, L2D, P2D, L1T V2.0, and L2T V2.0 all have compatible bodies so you can choose between 1AA, 2AA, or 1 CR123 if you have the bodies. The L1D, L2D, and P2D have the same circuit. The LD10, LD20, and PD20 have the same circuit.

Fenix Store/4sevens includes shipping in their price, there are also some more that do the same. They also have a coupon, check here.

There's also the Olights, Eagletacs, iTPs, Luampowers, Litefluxes, Nitecores, and a few more I'm forgetting.


----------



## JNewell (Mar 8, 2009)

E2L is an exceptional choice that satisfies all of your criteria other than cost. 

However, if you can only take one light into the woods, it should be a headlamp. You can get very good ones with long run times for relatively short dollars. Look at Princeton Tec for starters.


----------



## Liquidspaceman (Mar 8, 2009)

Did not know the G2 only had an hour runtime, that's definitely off my list at this point then. 

Leaning towards Fenix at this point. I would lean towards your Olights, Eagletacs and what not, but once I start getting into the sub-brands, I start to get a headache with all the model numbers they put out. It gets really hard to pick a flashlight with only 3 brands to choose from, let alone 6 or 7. 

I would gladly consider an Olight, Eagletac, or any other brand if you can actually make a recommendation. Regarding what I want out of it? 

Well, I can't be too specific. That's why I'm looking for opinions. Something to light up my path, resist the elements and last a long time are my requirements. Or to make it easier, I'll present a scenario for you.

You have to go into the forest to find your lost dog but you forgot all your flashlights at home. On the way to the forest you find a flashlight store that just happens to carry every flashlight imaginable (a dream come true). 

You go in to buy the best sure fire and you pull your wallet out and realize you left your credit card at home which is 100 miles away. You have $60 bucks in cash. Which flashlight do you buy for your needs? 

There is a light sprinkle outside and you really love your dog and you want a reliable flashlight.


----------



## carrot (Mar 8, 2009)

Nitecore D20 with CPF8 coupon it is, then.


----------



## Mjolnir (Mar 8, 2009)

You should consider the new eagletac P100A2 (or the p100c2 for cr123). It runs off of 2 AA batteries, has about 200 lumens on high (55 on low), a forward clicky switch, hard anodizing, and only costs $40. it is also IPX-8 waterproof, which means it is completely submersible for a certain amount of time at a certain depth (stated by the manufacterer). This means it is about as waterproof as any other light short of a dive light. It also claims to be shock proof, so it should survive a fall. The two modes will give you a good balance between good runtime and brightness, and are changed by loosening the head, which means you still get momentary on functionality.


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 8, 2009)

Instead of the G2, (incandescent), go fo the G2L (LED version). Much longer runtime. Supposed to be 8 hours.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Mar 8, 2009)

I suggest Kingpower K2 2AA from shiningbeam.com 


http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-113/Kingpower-K2-4-dsh-Mode-LED/Detail

http://www.kingpowerlight.com/05-chanpin/p-001-1.asp?id=525

reviews: 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2561996
http://www.light-reviews.com/kingpower_k2/


Waterproof. I tested myself. Dunk it in the sank for 1min. THIS THING IS BEEFY. VERY BEEFY!!!

it's less than $35.


----------



## Mjolnir (Mar 8, 2009)

The G2L costs 30 dollars more than the G2. For that much, wouldn't it make more sense to get a normal G2 and a p60 dropin for 30 dollars?


----------



## NonSenCe (Mar 8, 2009)

to use as primary/only light while in outdoors 

i would look for 2 aa flashlight or 2 cr123 light. for longer batterylife.

i think i would look for Fenix. 

TK20. 2 aa batteries. yellow plastic. easy to see if dropped. big and sturdy (bigger than fenix ld20 that would be my second choice) very near the same light output colour as normal incan lights. works nice in forest as cool white color leds make things look ..hmm a bit eerie?
simple to use. click on click off and higher output by twisting head. lower mode runs for 8 hours or so, and high for over hour.

but is it too heavy to backpacker? do you ultralite? as it is 200grams with batteries. ld20 is 2aa but 100grams. and ld10 (1aa) is what 70g??

fenix ld models have different modes.. lower output handy in pitch black in tent etc. and those low modes have runtime of over a day. on high about same as tk20.

aa batteries are good as you can get them everywhere. 

cr123 models are better choice if u go ultralight and size matters. but batteries are harder to come by if in need. 

headlamp is most useful for walking in odd terrain. 2 hands free to brake your fall  

look at here for reviews 2aa lights or 1aa lights.. selfbuilt has done great job with them. and also go check light-reviews.com theres plenty lights to go thru. just to confuse you more


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 8, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> The G2L costs 30 dollars more than the G2. For that much, wouldn't it make more sense to get a normal G2 and a p60 dropin for 30 dollars?



Sure, but would the $30 drop-in be as reliable, and have the same warranty service? If you are going to put a drop-in in the G2, just spend the extra money and get a Malkoff and be done with it.


----------



## carrot (Mar 8, 2009)

Let's not forget that the G2L also has a metal bezel whereas the regular G2 has a plastic bezel. The metal is better for heat conductivity when used with LED lamps.


----------



## Mjolnir (Mar 8, 2009)

Well either way, I think the P100a2 (or the P100c2, which is closer to the G2L) is a better deal than the surefire. It is brighter on high, probably has more runtime on low, and costs less.


----------



## Liquidspaceman (Mar 8, 2009)

That P100A2 looks like a great choice thanks for the recommendations guys. 

My only concern is that this seems like a "new model" flashlight. Sometimes with new models, the problems don't pop up for several weeks later. 

Thoughts on that?


----------



## Mjolnir (Mar 8, 2009)

Well it seems to have resolved a few problems that the previous Eagletac lights had, like the reverse polarity protectors falling off, and a few peoples' lenses breaking. I'm not sure what other sorts of problems might happen, but it does seem like arelatively simple design.


----------



## :)> (Mar 8, 2009)

With the choices that you first mentioned, I would go with the LD10; it is a great light that will work wonderfully for you. 

With that being said, I would strongly urge you to give serious consideration to the Ra Clicky lights. The price of entry starts at 99 bucks and the Clicky is, in my opinion, the nicest production light available.

Read up on it at www.ralights.com

Good luck.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 8, 2009)

Liquidspaceman said:


> Did not know the G2 only had an hour runtime, that's definitely off my list at this point then.



What about the G2LED? http://www.surefire.com/G2-Led It's 69.00 dollars and has a 12 hour run time. I'm sure you could find it slightly cheaper online or through CPFMP.


----------



## Illum (Mar 8, 2009)

JNewell said:


> E2L is an exceptional choice that satisfies all of your criteria other than cost.



E2L can suffice a couple things, but not all
Advantage


Ridiculously long runtimes: 63 hours on low [source here] and 5.5 hours on high [Graph here], so theres no real need to carry lots of spares, just an extra set for keeps:wave:
The first generation measured only 152ma current draw off the meter, which means there is virtually NO heat output.
Very water/weather resistant [keep those o-rings cleaned and lubed ]
Incredible throw and very usable spill [for very dark locations]
Disadvantage


Its not a headlamp, not does it likes to be used as a headlamp. I had it clipped to a baseball cap and the center of gravity is just @#$%:shakehead
The Z57 click on tail switch is an Achilles heel, they aren't known to breakdown, but when they do its sometimes catastrophic. I've had two incidents of breakage and luckily both were stuck in "on." Supposedly theres a case on the forum where one got stuck in "off" position and rendered the light useless. If you can locate a Z52, I'd say use that, or...bring a couple extra lights
While the most predominant beam characteristic is throw, it casts some spill but most of the time it is inadequate for navigation if where you are suffer from light pollution, I've never trekked into the woods with one as my only light so I really can't say on this one 
Theres no mounting option for a lanyard, which happened to be one of those :huh2: issues with E series lights, the only method I have managed to successfully utilize is to stuff a keychain ring into the hole towards the end of the clip and run paracord through that...
*Heres my picks, considering every aspect except cost

Headlamp/Camplight: Zebralite H50* Q5 edition [where to buy: www.4sevens.com][Review and runtime here]
Advantage


3 levels of non PWM levels, very very wide spill. very good runtime/output combo on medium for camp illumination
On low its great for night walks in the neighborhood, not sure about the forest though:laughing:

Alkaline, NiMH, L91 lithium, Li-ion 14500 compliant
Includes goodies [see review]
Disadvantage


No throw
Theres a bit of glare without the glare shield, but the shield will reduce the spill to 120 degrees and does not reduce glare on the top of the light, so if you have it clipped to your belt its going to bother you a bit.
[really, those are the only disadvantages I can think of for mine:nana:]

*Main light: Surefire A2 Aviator* [Where to buy: I'm feeling lucky][Runtime xenon 45 minutes (Source here) LED only 15.5 hours (Source here)]
Advantage


Regulated xenon, unlike a G2, which most of the batteries output will result in a yellowish beam, the A2 is one of the very few regulated incandescents out there that will give you the highest achievable color temperature [5500K] until the batteries are depleted (note the interesting runtime curve on the xenon] plus soft start to the lamp, which increases the lamp life and gives the lithiums a good run for the money.
5500K CCT would mean the best color rendition you've seen, up to now only incandescent can do this, LEDs still hasn't gotten this far

Different LED colors for you to choose from, I personally would prefer white or red
5 stage tailcap [trust me, its not as complicated as it sounds] twist all the way out to lock out both light sources [1], twist one to two turns which enables the LEDs to come on even when you push down all the way [2], twist one turn more to engage momentary xenon and momentary LED [3], give it a few turns and you get constant LED with momentary xenon [4, the most versatile "mode" I know of in the field], and if you screw the tailcap down all the way you would have constant on for both modes [5]
Disadvantage


Short runtime on xenon, I'd recommend investing in an SC3 type carrier and a spare lamp installed in it]

Lamp eventually needs replacing
*Sidekick/Alternative: Surefire E2L*
*Something to carry on you* even when your naked [yes, neck carry]: Muyshondt Aeon, or Fenix E01 
you should never be away from a light:wave:

I'm sure all outdoor enthusiasts would agree: bright lights are fun, but useless. Those normally useless lights like Petzl or Aurora under the cities sodiums and mercury arcs are highly prized in the field because they are low output lights. For selecting your lights, might want to give this a read, its a story from user Quickbeam, the founder of www.flashlightreviews.com
*The Under-rated 5mm LED (AKA - Night Kayaking!)*

maybe this one too
*500+ light choices... which actually get used? Your input?*





_
I'm not a hiker so these selections are up for debate_


----------



## Strauss (Mar 8, 2009)

Another vote for the Fenix TK20. Great color redention from the warm emitter, 2 modes of output(good high, 8hr general mode), rugged, and runs on AA's. Oh yeah, and the price is right too 

If you were willing to spend a little more, I'll second the Ra Clicky suggestion. Quite possibly the absolute best light out there for the money. A very sophisticated flashlight that I'd trust my life with. One of the most rugged, bomb-proof lights made.


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 8, 2009)

A quick search will show that the G2L actually has around 3 hour regulated and the rest at "usable light" which IIRC Surefire rates down to 1 lumen.

Here's Fenix's naming scheme.



> E = AAA powered
> P = CR123 powered
> PD = essentially improved designs of the P2D and P3D series. Better tailcap knurling, improved tailcap design with better laynard ring, easier to turn head which is also an anti-roll hexagon shape, lower low, medium, and high, smoother talicap switch. Longer runtime on low, medium, and high.
> L = AA or AAA powered
> ...


----------



## kelmo (Mar 9, 2009)

I like the Surefire L2. The original "Wall of Light." The 15 lumen low is perfect for navigating a dark trail. With 10+ hours of runtime you will only need to bring one set of spare cells. The high is truley impressive. It will easily illuminate targets at 50m. It uses the same tailswitch as the A2. 

The latest version of the L1 is pretty good too. It is a thrower. It has an excellant balance between runtime and output. The 2 output levels really compliment each other. If you value throw over spill, get this one.


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 9, 2009)

For lights within your budget,

*Fenix LD20* - Efficient although arguably less than the former L2D.
General Mode: 9 lumens (71hrs) / 47 lumens (13hrs) / 94 lumens (5hrs) / SOS
Turbo Mode: 180 lumens (2hrs) -> Strobe
36 days of survival use (2 continuous hours per day on the lowest setting)
Digitally Regulated for Constant Brightness

*EagleTac P100A2* - Latest offering from EagleTac. Shows improvements over predecessor.
Turbo Mode: Constant 195 Lumens* regulates 1.8 hours to 50%
General Mode: Constant 55 Lumens* regulates 8 hours to 50%
Digitally Regulated for Constant Brightness

*Solarforce L2* - 300 lumens, affordable and lego-able with Surefire
Continuous runtime: 3~4 hours (manufacturer rated)
Digitally Regulated for Constant Brightness

*Zebralight H50-Q5* - Maybe you want to look into this as a good investment for hiking.
Low: 2.6 lm for 3.5 days
Medium: 13 lm for 19 hr
High: 66 lm for 2 hr 20 min


----------



## shakeylegs (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi Liquidspaceman,

The same question is what first brought me to CPF.

I do a lot of backpacking. For me, minimizing weight is always primary. Second, I look for maximum useable output and runtime from the lightest reliable light/lights. As has been mentioned, fenix lights are a nice trade-off between weight, price, output and reliability. A twisty like the fenix P1D is my general go-to backcountry light. Long runtimes on low (sufficient light for trails at night) and very bright on high (for scouting routes). The single AA fenix lights are also nice but not quite as bright on high. If you are willing to sacrifice a little weight, the 2 AA fenix lights have superior runtimes with great output. 

Headlamps have also been mentioned and I agree they are very useful (especially for camp chores and climbing). In addition to a hand held light which I prefer for hiking, I almost always bring along a headlamp. I've used the zebralight H50 since it was introduced and have been very happy with it. When I need ultra long runtimes, I bring along a PT Aurora (3AAA) which seems to run all summer long on one set of batteries. The Aurora is a little more useful for hiking while the Zebra's wide angle makes it great in camp (though your camping buddies may not appreciate the wide angled beam).

It's probably wise to standardize battery types though I have yet to do so. The fenix P1D and the zebra H30 both use cr123 batteries while the fenix L1D and the zebra H50 each use a single AA. 

Regardless of the flashlight and headlight combo I may bring, I never leave the car without at least one Photon in my backpack or pocket. On super ultralight trips in "known" terrain, a Photon is the only light I'll bring.

Good luck with your search and welcome to CPF.


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Mar 9, 2009)

:welcome:

I found myself to be leaning away from AA and going to single cell CR123A. 2cell CR123A usually is not necessary in the wild as they tend to be too bright. Exception on this are like SureFire E2L mentioned above where it opt for long runtime instead of brightness. It is too complicated and too diverse to have both battery options for EDC or backpacking / hiking etc. 
I suggest you choose 1 battery option and start looking for the options or you'll go nuts from the choices we are offering here :nana:

I do, however, found AAA to be perfect in complimenting my CR123A lights. They are used typically for long term lighting during walk and trails. The small size and availability of AAA are always welcomed. My AAA lights are keychain lights like Fenix E01, L0D or ArcAAA, etc, and also my headlight Princeton Tec EOS headlamp. All of these AAA powered lights should cost $50 or less. 

My current EDC is Surefire L1, cost about $150 new or $90-$100 shipped from the marketplace (used but usually very good condition). It is also suitable for hiking in my opinion as it has dual output 10lumens/12hrs(or 10hrs, cant recall) and 65lumens/1.5hr. The beam is throwy due to its optic design. 

A CR123A powered light I can probably recommend within your budget would be those from Nitecore like EX10 or Fenix P1D. I dont have experience with Olight, Jetbeam, Liteflux and Eagletac but they seem to be in the same league with Fenix/Nitecore. :shrug:

good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Egsise (Mar 9, 2009)

Strauss said:


> Another vote for the Fenix TK20. Great color redention from the warm emitter, 2 modes of output(good high, 8hr general mode), rugged, and runs on AA's. Oh yeah, and the price is right too


+1 to Fenix TK20


----------



## Owen (Mar 9, 2009)

If I were buying a light for hiking/camping, it would be a Zebralight H30 or H50, depending on what one other light I would take (gotta have a backup). 
I have a H30 on order, since CR123A and R123 are what I use on a day-to-day basis, but if it had been strictly for use in the woods, I'd have gotten the H50 as it's a 1xAA light like my Ultra-G. 
I wouldn't even consider carrying most of the lights that I normally use(except the Arc AAA-P on my keys) in the woods, as even the flood beams are brighter than I'd want in the absence of ambient light.


----------



## Hondo (Mar 9, 2009)

I will add to the recommendations for the Fenix LD10/L1D or if you don't mind the larger size, the LD20/L2D. The 2XAA size runs longer, of course, but being more efficient due to the higher input voltage of two cells which requires less boost to reach the LED's required input voltage, it will run more than twice as long as the single cell light at the same brightness. It is also capable of higher output on turbo mode, the 1XAA has almost no difference between high and turbo.

I also have all three models of the Zebra lights and love them. I hike at night a lot, too. But I don't like hiking at night with the Zebra lights. The reason is that they tend to give the terrain a very 2-D appearance, and I miss holes and bumps that I would pick up with a more conventional beam. The Zebras are awesome for any kind of tasks you are working on from home/auto repairs to reading in bed, and navigating indoors. I would rather have one than no light when hiking out of the woods at night, but I never choose one for the purpose. Just my opinion (and Gunga's too, as well as a few other CPF'ers).

On the other hand, headlamps are generally a good idea, and you may want to look at something like a Streamlight Argo HP, which runs long and bright on either two CR123's or a single 17670 rechargable. It has two levels with a nice mix of throw and spill, and I use my older Luxeon model frequently for night hiking. I usually hike with it on low, which will run about 20 hours, and it will still do about 6 hours on high. The newer models are even brighter with the new generation LED's. Not much over $30, depending where you buy it, I was able to walk into a fire/police supply store and buy it locally.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 9, 2009)

Of the lights I have the Fenix L2D or the Surefire L1 would probably be my choices. That's based on your need for 3-4 hours of good light. I think the L1 on low most of the time would be sufficient. The L2D should have plenty of juice even on medium, while low might be enough some of the time.

Geoff


----------



## Liquidspaceman (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for your opinions everyone.


----------



## Mdinana (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey
I grew up in the OC, hiked Angeles, Santa Monica, the Sierras, Joshua Tree, etc... usually with a mag 

I just got a SF E2L this week, and I LOVE it. Absolutely head over heels. It's amazing. The low is plenty bright, and I think the new run time is near 100 hours on low, with 11-ish on high. I bought a diffuser with it, and it's got a beautiful light - the backyard lights up entirely with the diffuser on. Literally, no spots not hit by light. It's so good, I'm taking it to Alaska, even though it's never gone camping with me yet. The price right now is $99 on the MP thread by Optics HQ.

But, I understand budgets too! I have a Fenix P2D. It doesn't come with a clip, but the clip from a Gerber Infinity fits perfectly. It's got several brightness levels, light enough to fit on a ballcap brim (with a clip, of course), small enough to slide into your change pocket on jeans, just barely. It's nice that the high/low are one click to access; you just have to depend on whether the head is tightened or not. I think using it on low/hi (kind of like the E2L) would be more than adequate.

For a very similar light in brightness, the Lumapower Incendio is comparable to the P2D. The Fenix has the strobe level and 1 or 2 more brightness levels. The Incendio is just barely smaller, 3 levels, with a good low and a decent high. The downside is that it's set up as more of a floody light - I don't find it good for shining beyond about 20 meters.

I'm sure I'm not helping at all, am I?


----------



## groo01 (Mar 9, 2009)

GRoo here
How about a Streamlight 4AA,
4AA batteries simple on off good throw 42 lum for 4 hrs and waterproof
for $40.00?????


----------



## Illum (Mar 9, 2009)

oooh, good choice, forgot about the Streamlight Propolymer:green:

Its a luxeon light, but with a long smooth parabolic reflector it has good throw, decent spill, and excellent runtime [at the time]
the Propolymer is exactly what it sounds like, its a plastic light, but a very tough plastic light for its size. the 4AA is oval shaped which aids with gripping, lanyard is included and the switch is on the tail end, forward clicky switch.

The light can be used with L91s [lithium AA] for longer runtimes or NiMH when your not in the woods. Alkalines may not work well in cold temperatures so pack what you think is best for you. DO NOT use 14500 li-ions.

4AA version [I have one of these...somewhere] has a runtime of 3hour 40 min to 50% [source here]
3C version, runtime: 7 hours to 50%, 3C might be a bit bulky if space is your premium. [source here]

While the luxeon is considered "dim" by todays standards...it should provide sufficient light in total darkness

Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon is not the same as Streamlight ProPolymer LED, LED = cluster 5mms, the beam profile isn't suited for throw. 
There are variations for regulator and "division 1" which is suited for explosive/hazardous work areas, and are usually a wee bit more expensive.
I bought mine at www.brightguy.com, direct links below
Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA LUXEON Div 1 $40.45 here
Streamlight ProPolymer 3C LUXEON Div 1 $45.45 here
Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA Luxeon $31.45 here
Streamlight ProPolymer 3C LUXEON $42.45 here

Note that all Luxeon lights suffer "luxeon lottery" where the tint of your LED could be anywhere from purple to green, and there is no on the spot identification to tell the difference unless you power it up. With CREEs we've been somewhat pampered with White and Neutral white tints...


----------



## rotncore (Mar 9, 2009)

I try to standardize on batteries as much as I can. I'll echo what others have said about headlights - if it's only one light, make it a headlight - or for versatility a light that can be clipped to a hat with a lanyard to prevent loss.

I use CR123s for most of my lights, and it is my standard. Lithiums work better in cold weather, and CR123s are cheaper in bulk than AA lithiums I've been able to find. It also helps that my MSR Miox water purifier uses them too. If they made a GPS that was CR123 I could go CR123 wholesale, but alas they don't. I also like single cell lights as I don't need to be careful worring about popping cells in tandem with different charges.

Zebralights for camp task lighting, and Surefire L1 for handheld would be my 2 choices, maybe the E1B if weight/space is at a major premium. Note both these handhelds are hat clippable.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Mar 10, 2009)

How about a 2008 Inova T1? You have the XO on your list and it uses an older, more inefficient K2 l.e.d. The new T1 uses a TFFC K2 that is 2-3 times more efficient. The T1 runs over 4 hours at 100 lumens regulated. It is about the perfect size for fitting in the hand and has a checkered pattern grip so it doesn't slip out of your hand. The TFFC K2 l.e.d. tends to have a warm tint but your mileage may vary. It costs $50. It is a very tough and well built light. It takes 2 123A batteries. If you were considering a cheaper Surefire light like a G2L or a 6PL, the Inova T1 gives you similar build quality, a better l.e.d. (better tint and similar efficiency), hard anodizing, an anti-reflective coated glass lens, and a better thermal path for heatsinking. It's cheaper than both Surefires as well.

Personally, I like to carry fatter lights like the T1 on hikes (prevents me dropping it) and take slimmer lights like my Fenix P2D Q5 on backpacking trips because it's lighter, more compact, and has multiple levels for long runtimes. I also take a headlight for hiking or backpacking. A 50 lumen Princeton Tec EOS headlight with a Rebel l.e.d. has the best beam pattern with useful high (50 lumens), medium (20 lumens), and low (5 lumens) settings.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Mar 10, 2009)

+1 on the INOVA T1(2008).The T1 provides good flood while still offering some throw.If you want more throw the INOVA T2(2008) is a good choice.The T2 is a little brighter than the T1 but you sacrifice some runtime.The T2 is also slimmer than the T1 with a more conventional flashlight design(similar to the XO).The X5 makes a nice back-up for these lights as it uses the same batteries and will operate at a reduced output on low batteries.I would also advise against the XO as it is likely using an older less efficient LED.
Remember, two is one-one is none.It is definately in your interest to have a good quality back-up.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Mar 10, 2009)

Liquidspaceman said:


> Did not know the G2 only had an hour runtime, that's definitely off my list at this point then.



I thought you should know that the Surefire G2 is an incandescent (bulb) light that costs around $35. Your original post stated that it was $60-$65. The G2 at that price is the G2L, the same light but with an l.e.d. which gives it better runtime and slightly more brightness. The G2L lasts quite a bit longer than an hour. Personally, I think the 2008 Inova T1 would be the right light for your needs. It has 4+ hour runtime, is bright enough to light up the woods, it's waterproof, will survive drops, and has a good grip so you don't drop it often. I just didn't want you to eliminate your options due to a misunderstanding and false information.


----------



## yellow (Mar 10, 2009)

I would definitly not take any single cell light with "normal" chemistry (Ni-Cd, Ni-Mh). 
For small size You pay with runtime under 1 hour, at full.

Also, but that surely is just my individual thinking, I would not even think about CR123 lights. 
1st they cost a kingdom here, then its adding to unnecessary waste with real dangerous material.
The only real plus is, that one can get working cells in shops, while 18650s f.e. must be brought by user.

Imho someone actually _using_ a light, must go the rechargeable way
(a plus is, that Ni-Mhs are able to give the current actual lights need, something alkalines are not able to)

so: 
skip L1D, LD10 ... for being single cell Ni-Mh
good Ni-Mh/Ni-Cd charger and cells already present: L2D/LD20/TK20, any other 2 AA light from a respected maker mentionned
no chager present: light with a single 18650 Li-Ion cell + charger + spares!
--> less cost than 2 AA route, considerably more spice in cell than 2 CR123 light (at same size!). 
Jetbeam Jet III models are really good, as well as other lights already mentionned


PS: there is a version of the Streamlight Argo HP with updated emitter?
Now, that were THE perfect Headlamp to recommend. use it with a single 17650, or mod it to run on an 18650, like Your handheld lights (difficult mod!)
(I have the Luxeon version, emitter swapped to a Seoul and reflector modded to run better with this new led)


----------



## Phaselock (Mar 17, 2009)

I recommend Fenix L2D or LD20. I'm very happy with my LD20 with diffusertip. Always with me on hiking trips :thumbsup:


----------



## 325addict (Mar 17, 2009)

When I look at myself, what would I take into the woods if I only could choose one?

First place: the Fenix TK20. Runs on high for 2 hours on 2 regular NiMH-AAs. Very rugged design, can take some abuse.
Has a "warm-white" LED with good color rendition. THIS IS REALLY IMPORTANT!!

Second: some host to take 2 18650s with a Lumens Factory ES-9 bulb in it. Don't forget a SPARE BULB!! Has, of course, the right color rendition and a runtime of well over two hours. For example, a Wolf Eyes 6AX Sniper, and an extender LRB-168.

Third: a Fenix P3D. Small, handy, shockproof, and with very decent runtimes and brightness. However, it has the "wrong" color of light for in the woods. MUCH usable spill!

fourth: the L1 Lumamax. It has 16 hours runtime on low, but no spill and very aggressive, white color of the light. Built like a tank. Works on one CR123A-battery. On high, only about one hour of runtime.

Fifth: the E1L Outdoorsman. This one has a low-low for more than 40 hours or so, and a very usable high for 8,5 hours. Has the same type of light as the L1, so little to no spill and aggressive white light. The absence of spill can be a little problem. Shine a little further away than right in front of you for best sight.


If I would have to take an unmodded one, I would take either the Wolf-Eyes M90 rattlesnake with the standard lamp assembly in it, this is in fact my favorite light for in the woods. Not much more than 90 minutes of runtime on 2X 18650.
Or I would take the C3 Centurion, with 2X 17500s in it, or.... 3X CR123A but this will become an expensive hobby. The 17500-setup will last for about 50 minutes with a P90 incan, comfortably more than an hour for the ES-9 Lumens Factory setup.


Still there? :thumbsup:


Timmo.


----------



## bigfish5 (Mar 17, 2009)

i have had fenix , nitecore, and eagletac, any of these types of led's are going to be very good. but i just bought 2 of the new eagletac p100 whatevers that run on 2 aa batteries. 39 bucks delivered to my front door. and very bright , hard to beat a deal like that, so my vote is for the eagletac. I have bought 4 eagletacs in the last 6 months or so, and none have dissapointed.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 17, 2009)

The E2L and Zebralight H50 would not be at the top of my list for hiking. The former has too much throw and lacks spill, the later is all spill limiting you to a world that's 15 feet in diameter. Used in combination the duo would be fantastic but I know that's out of your budget. Any of the other lights mentioned I think would be fine.


----------



## KiwiMark (Mar 18, 2009)

Whatever you do don't go with 'one' light. You really need to be prepared for a failure and have at least one backup.

I would agree with the idea of 2xAA lights - my L2D Q5 and my Jet-I EX Q5 and great lights and I would happily walk for 3 or 4 hours with those 2 lights on hand.


----------



## mbassoc2003 (Mar 18, 2009)

Have you looked at the Zebralight H30 and H50?
They are both very good light for walking in the woods, producing a smooth even spread of light with no hotspot. Far lighter and superior to any other headlamp I have tried in the past, and they can be carried, hung round your neck, or clipped onto your pocket or collar instead of strapped to your forehead.
I keep one of these in my bugout bag as it's one of the most versatile lights in the field at night.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Mar 18, 2009)

bigfish5 said:


> i just bought 2 of the new eagletac p100 whatevers that run on 2 aa batteries. 39 bucks delivered to my front door




Where did you find that price? I searched around, but couldn't find it. The best I could find was $39 plus shipping.


----------



## Zatoichi (Mar 18, 2009)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> Where did you find that price? I searched around, but couldn't find it. The best I could find was $39 plus shipping.



Shipping is free from 4sevens/EagelTac-store.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Mar 18, 2009)

Ahh, okay; I forgot about the CPF discount. Thank you!


----------



## Liquidspaceman (Mar 18, 2009)

Just wanted to update this thread. 

I got the Fenix L2D-CE

I may also get a TK20 or possibly the Eagletac P1002a. But that's down the line. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## youreacrab (Mar 19, 2009)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> How about a 2008 Inova T1?



absolutely!


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Mar 19, 2009)

I just returned from my first hike with my Inova T1 2008, and it was great in the woods. The amazing floody nature of this light can not be overstated, although you do lose throw on account of it. Two RCR123s, and the guilt free lumens just flow on out...


----------

